# What Lawn Spreader do you use?



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

So this Christmas my wife got me the Scott's Pro Spreader- I wanted to upgrade from my Scott's mini spreader that I have used for two years. It had everything I was looking for- pneumatic tires, a larger hopper size, a cover, and an edge guard. I ended up giving my mini away to my neighbor... boy was that a mistake. Long story short, I returned the "pro" spreader today due to EXTREMELY poor quality.

So now I'm spreader-less... what do you guys recommend? I'm looking for something that meets the criteria above: pneumatic tires, a large hopper size, cover, and edge guard. Thanks!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I have the Earthway 2170 and love it. It doesn't have a edge guard but I believe the upgraded models do. I think a member here has also added an edge guard to his. The cover is an add on but I haven't found a reason to buy one yet.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have a 2170 tow behind and am going to get one of the push ones too most likely this spring.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I spent some time researching the Earthway's tonight, and there are all kind of models out there. I'm specifically looking for a cover due to my lawn being on a slight slope to help avoid spilling product.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I went through the same conundrum earlier this year. While things have changed in my case, I went from just my own personal lawn to commercial use. I will tell you if you want a spreader to last the for the next decade or more pick up a Lesco or Spyker. A 50lbs should work fine for your 7,000 ft2 and save you a few bucks compared to the 80lbs. The difference in quality in substantial when compared to Earthway and consumer versions of Scotts. There's a reason you don't see professional weed and feed companies using Earthway or consumer version Scotts.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use a Lesco. The Spykers are nice too.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a Spyker 288 which is now called S60-12020, I have had it for 8-9 years without any issues at all. The hopper is huge and it's built like a tank and is a little over kill for my lawn but it all worked out in the end as now I am able to convert it to a boom sprayer and rarely use it now of it's intended purpose as I prefer to spray as much as I can instead of using granular products. Like others have said, you can't go wrong with Lesco, Earthway or Spyker. If you want something that will last you for a long, long time look into getting one with the stainless steel frame.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I must have lucked out because my Scott's Pro spreader has been going strong for years now. (Prob 7-8 years old now?) it's been servicing a 1 acre lawn prior to this one too. Other than adding air to the tires lately, it's been trouble free and I use the heck out the edge-guard feature.

All that said, I have used commercial grade Lesco units and my little spreader doesn't hold a candle to them. I'm looking to replace mine with a Lesco or likely a Spyker this year as I too am considering using it as a small boom sprayer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check Craiglist for them. They show up from time to time.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I've got the Earthways 2170, and after visiting my local Site One, I would have spent the extra money and bought a new Lesco. Very sold build quality, and construction. Lots of options to frankenstein one into a spreader-mate like Ware has. If you have the money, go for either the Spyker or the Lesco, and the lesser expensive option is the 2170. For your size lawn, the 2170 might be a bit large, so maybe one of the 40# versions.

I've long had the saying of "Buy once, cry once" from when I was a mechanic and stepping onto the Snap On and Matco tool trucks.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> I must have lucked out because my Scott's Pro spreader has been going strong for years now. (Prob 7-8 years old now?) it's been servicing a 1 acre lawn prior to this one too. Other than adding air to the tires lately, it's been trouble free and I use the heck out the edge-guard feature.
> 
> All that said, I have used commercial grade Lesco units and my little spreader doesn't hold a candle to them. I'm looking to replace mine with a Lesco or likely a Spyker this year as I too am considering using it as a small boom sprayer.


After looking online, it seems the most recent reviewers are experiencing the same issues I had with my unit which makes me think that Scott's changed something in the design. I wanted it to work due to the price point and features, but the plastic gear system just doesn't work with the pneumatic tire upgrades. I would get maybe 10 yards into a pass, the hopper would stop spinning due to the plastic gear system slipping in one of the tires, product would spill everywhere, then I'd spend 15ish minutes trying to fix it, only for it to happen 3 other times. I finally had to throw in the towel!


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

spyker p90 i believe,

Bought it "used" on craigslist. Older guy retiring to the south used it on his lawn 1 season. Looked like new, had all the paperwork with and original reciept.

Best 50 dollars i spent!


----------

